# Something to share abt wearing sanitary pads and tampons!!!



## emmy2410 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just wanted to share this with you ladies!!!!.

If you are a woman and use pads, but especially if you use tampons, read this and pass it on to your friends. For the men receiving this email, please forward it to your friends, significant others, sisters, mothers, daughters, etc.) Thanks!

Check the labels of the sanitary pads or tampons that you are going to buy the next time and see whether you spot any of the familiar signs stated in this email.

No wonder so many women in the world suffer from cervical cancer and womb tumors. Have you heard that tampon makers include asbestos in tampons? Why would they do this?

Because asbestos makes you bleed more, if you bleed more, you're going to need to use more. Why isn't this against the law since asbestos is so dangerous? Because the powers that be, in all their wisdom (not), did not consider tampons as being ingested, and, therefore, didn't consider them illegal or dangerous.

This month's Essence magazine has sm! all article about this and they mention two manufacturers of a cotton tampon alternative. The companies are: Organic Essentials @1-800) 765-6491 and Terra Femme @(800)755-0212.

A woman getting her Ph.D. at University of Colorado at Boulder sent the following: 'I am writing this because women are not being informed about the dangers of something most of us use: tampons. I am taking a class this month and I have been learning a lot about biology and women, including much about feminine hygiene. Recently we have learned that tampons are actually dangerous (for other reasons than TSS). I'll tell you this - after learning about this in our class, most of the females wound up feeling angry and upset with the tampon industry, and I for one, am going to do something about it To start, I want to inform everyone I can, and email is the fastest way that I know how

HERE ! IS THE SCOOP:

Tampons contain two things that are potentially harmf ul: Rayon (for absorbency), a! nd dioxin (a chemical used in bleaching the products). The tampon indu stry is convinced that we, as women, need bleached white products in order to view the product as pure and clean. The problem here is that the dioxin, which is produced in this bleaching process, can lead to very harmful problems for a woman. Dioxin is potentially carcinogenic cancer-associated)and is toxic to the immune and reproductive systems. It has also been linked to endometriosis and lower sperm counts for men. For both sexes, it breaks down the immune system.

Last September, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) reported that there really is no set 'acceptable' level of exposure to dioxin given that it is ***ulative and slow to disintegrate. The real danger comes from repeated contact Karen Couppert 'Pulling the Plug on the Tampon Industry'). I'd say using about 4-5 tampons a day, five days a month, for 38 menstruating years is 'repeated contact', wouldn't y! ou? Rayon contributes to the danger of tampons and dioxin because it is a highly absorbent substa! nce. Therefore, when fibers from the tampons are left behind in the vagina (as usually occurs), it creates a breeding ground for the dioxin. It also stays in a lot longer than it would with just cotton tampons. This is also the reason why TSS (toxic shock syndrome) occurs.

WHAT ARE THE ALTERNATIVES?

Using feminine hygiene products that aren't bleached and that are all cotton. Other feminine hygiene products

(pads/napkins) contain dioxin as well, but they are not nearly as dangerous since they are not in direct contact with the vagina. The pads/napkins need to stop being bleached, but, obviously, tampons are the most dangerous.So, what can you do if you can't give up using tampons? Use tampons that are made from 100% cotton, and that are UNBLEACHED. Unfortunately, there are very few compani! es that make these safe tampons. They are usually only found in health food stores. 

Countries all over the world (Sweden, Germany, British Columbia, etc.) have demanded a switch to this safer tampon, while the U.S. has decided to keep us in the dark about it. In 1989, activists in England mounted a campaign against chlorine bleaching. Six weeks and 50,000 letters later, the makers of sanitary products switched to oxygen bleaching (one of the green methods available) (MS magazine, May/June 1995).

WHAT TO DO NOW:

Tell people. Everyone. Inform them. We are being manipulated by this industry and the government, let's do something about it! Please write to the companies: Tampax(Tambrands), Playtex, O.B., Kotex. Call the 800 numbers listed on the boxes. Let them know that we demand a safe product ALL COTTON UNBLEACHED TAMPONS.

AND FOR THOSE OF US WHO USE SANITARY NAPKINS/PADS:

IF u ever wondered what were the ingredients that made popular brands so 'free! and light and carefree', well here's the bit:

The material that makes the pad so paper THIN, is cellulose gel. YEap, it's not even cotton!!!!!! !

DO NOT wear the same pad for more than 3 hours of a maximum!!! After this duration, the genital area is prone to bacterial action and may result in cervical cancer or other complications!!!!!!!!!!

REMEMBER! NEVER NEVER NEVER WEAR THE SAME PAD FOR MORE THAN 3 HOURS!!!!

SO yes, please pass on this message to as many women as possible and save lives!!!!!!!!!!

References:

1 Women Health Issues - Thrush

*EDIT by Ashley since some people might miss Adrienne's post: This isn't true, please read this: snopes.com: Asbestos in Tampons *


----------



## lolaB (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow...thanks for this, Emmy.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 4, 2008)

snopes.com: Asbestos in Tampons

Here's a link from snopes referencing this exact email that's apparently been circulating for about ten years now.


----------



## fiercely (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh wow, scary!! Can anyone reccommend some companies that don't bleach and use cotton in their tampons? I heard the cup (for ex: Diva cup) is a great alternative as well. Thanks!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fiercely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow, scary!! Can anyone reccommend some companies that don't bleach and use cotton in their tampons? I heard the cup (for ex: Diva cup) is a great alternative as well. Thanks! I was gonna say the same thing. It's not safe, but what companies manufacture the safer tampons/sanitary napkins etc..

I'll google later...


----------



## Ashley (Sep 4, 2008)

*This isn't true, please read the link Adrienne posted. *


----------



## michixboo (Sep 4, 2008)

If it we're true I'm sure it would have been all over the news.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 4, 2008)

i use pads anyway!

confused as to how "bacterial action" that i'm sure would happen down there anyway would alone cause cervical cancer.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking at the link Adrienne posted, it seems we have to remain cautious about that kind of news.


----------



## rodenbach (Sep 4, 2008)

HPV causes cervical cancer, *not* tampons. This just sounds like an ad from an "organic" tampon manufacturer to sell their product.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif snopes.com: Asbestos in Tampons
Here's a link from snopes referencing this exact email that's apparently been circulating for about ten years now.

LOL, oh okay! I was like UHHH what?!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 4, 2008)

first Im sitting here reading Emmy's post wearing a pad of course I nearly had a heart attack thanks for making sure we know this isnt true


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks adrienne,,,,I myself was wondering if this is true!!! huh!!. Got this email from my colleque..it was good to post here atleast I can find out more abt it from you guys. If it was true wldnt there be more women dying???? But NOOOO.


----------



## ticki (Sep 5, 2008)

usually when i see sensationalist e-mails like this, i check snopes first. it'll save you some gray hairs and help stop the e-mail chain letters.


----------



## akazie (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fiercely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow, scary!! Can anyone reccommend some companies that don't bleach and use cotton in their tampons? I heard the cup (for ex: Diva cup) is a great alternative as well. Thanks! I use the Diva Cup, it is great, the best invention in the world! Once you go Diva you never go back lol.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 5, 2008)

*I believe its very true! *Why hasnt it been all over the news? uh because than tampon companies would lose major money &amp; than women would start to be healthier which means dr's would lose money as well as the medicine compaies it s all tied together For the same reason Mc Donalds is still able to serve there Highly chemical infested fattening Hormone injected food!!!!!! hAS ANYONE READ nATURAL CURES? THAT BOOK EXPLAINS ALOT !!!! just for a week try eating &amp; using everything from an organic market &amp; i garantee you notice a difference there is so much the government keeps from us!!!!! Just like the dr's who "dont CURE diseases" But they medicate you to not feel the pain but yet those medications have major side effects that cause other problems &amp; so on &amp; so on


----------



## prettylynn (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont believe it. For one everybody would be sick all the time, and second nearly all women would get cervical cancer and have tumors in their wombs. Tumors just keep growing until their removed dont they? Theres no way the government or anyone else could keep something like that a secret. We women would know somthing is up if we all had these kinds of problems. People dont get cancer and tumors and not tell family and friends. I would also think that it would cause some type of reproductive harm which would cause another red flag.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL! I was sitting there reading this going "There's NO WAY this is true." and then I saw Ashley's edit.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 29, 2009)

ok. That's it. I'm closing this thread. Not only is it attracting spam, but it spreading fear and is not proven.

CLOSED!


----------

